# Flea Market Podeba



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

got this today at a local flea market, runs great keeps good time just got to fit a new glass which is on order, the movement is marked 3NM 2602.


----------



## packrat (Dec 15, 2010)

Now that looks like a real beauty of a fleamarket find!

Wish I had that sort of luck


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Pobeda = Victory translated. The 3NM is for the factory which produced your movement. The Russian state watch industry produced watches at differing manufacturing sites and under different names, a bit of research will get you nearer a date and factory which produced your item. Google on 'ussr Watches' and take some of the links there, the sites ;listed have pictures of dial styles and info on which factory etc., marks and signatures. :yes:

Have fun! :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm usually not a huge fan of Roman numerals but that sir, is a beauty! The case looks like is in excellent state, something hard to get with those old plated watches... and being golden, the contrast between the plating and the brass case is much more evident in every nick or dent!

Great catch!


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

The plating is unmarked, I really don't think it's had much use as the winder is unworn and appears original.

Age wise I am guessing at 60's or 70's, these ,movements appear in a lot of Zims I notice and I seem to recall 3NM is their factory marking.

I have to admit Roman numerals aren't my favourite but occassionaly when they are done right they work and I think the outer ring and sub dial make this one pity the second finger isn't as good/fancy as the hour/minute.


----------



## mark_n (Jan 16, 2007)

That is really nice. Good find.


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

finished with new glass fitted and a NOS vintage strap;


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice ZIM Pobeda! :good:

The total absence of logos and writings on the movement makes me think of an '80ies or first 90ies watch. :yes:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice find and a good job done ,looks great

cheers

Andy


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Looks very good now that it's finished (it looked good before).

I was looking at it and I think part of the reason the Roman numerals work so well with that one is the second subdial cutting the 6 away and the large font beneath it. Also the hour dots and minute scale.


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Serious watch lust going on here! I have a pobeda sub-dial that I love, but that one is superb!


----------



## crisco3 (Jan 31, 2011)

Was that a local Derbyshire flea market or were you travelling?

Kind of reminds me of today - I went to the market to buy some anti-flea shampoo. There was a watch involved but only in-so-far as it got a bit wet while applying the aforesaid!

My flea + market experience banal, yours much more exciting.

Did seem to get quite close to an Omega Anakin Skywalker though, Dâ€™oh.

Great watch, nice work.

Chris


----------

